# What's the best cure for itch?



## Reich (Oct 1, 2003)

just had my 9 juvenile rbps transferred to their new 100g tank... i notice some of them scratching on the gravel... will salt do?


----------



## peter101 (Oct 5, 2003)

has there been a visual of ich yet? or are they just scrathing? if there are white spots i'd try raising the temperature a bit and throwing some salt in there . if all else fails use an antibiotic like QuICK cure or somehting like that. Cured my ick in 3 days
good luck


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

turn up heat to 82 and add salt (one table spoon for every 5 gallons). Do that before using any meds.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

find out first if its ick..don't just treat...fish scratch too it,doesn't mean it has ick.


----------



## Reich (Oct 1, 2003)

thanks guys... i'll find out what really makes them scratch...


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

hand pick em and scratch em for them


----------



## Reich (Oct 1, 2003)

hhmmm.... good idea


----------

